# Gi choke vs blood choke vs air choke



## Brownielox (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey all,

At my class the other night, I exchanged rear naked chokes with others (some of them weren't very nice about it, but another story for another day), and I learned that it was a blood choke.

What exactly is the difference or examples of a gi choke, blood choke, and an air choke?

I've known for years how to set up a good rear naked choke, but not once have I heard someone call it a blood choke. Which ones are the most effective?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 1, 2017)

A blood choke restricts the flow of blood to the brain, and you pass out in a few seconds.  A air choke cuts off your air supply, you won't pass out as fast and they usually are rather painful.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 2, 2017)

wow, this can be a long decision. Most chokes in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu started off as blood chokes (restrict blood flow carrying oxygen to the brain). However as jiu Jitsu has evolved, the importance of getting the tap, has cause different variations to come about that attack the airway or just create enough discomfort to cause one to tap.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 2, 2017)

A "gi choke" is just any variant of a blood or air choke that uses the gi... usually the lapel but sometimes the sleeve such as in the case of the Ezekiel. Andrew Green got it between the blood and air choke. The most common air choke, I think, is the guillotine. There's a few variants of it but it mainly attacks the trachea and is an air choke. The aforementioned Ezekiel choke, depending on where the pressure is applied, can be either. Most of the traditional chokes... RNC, clock, butterfly, triangle, bow and Arrow, and arm triangle with all of its variants are all blood chokes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2017)

Air chokes can result in death, so, I wouldn't teach it, or practice it. Too much can go wrong, in class.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 2, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Air chokes can result in death, so, I wouldn't teach it, or practice it. Too much can go wrong, in class.



We regularly train air chokes in BJJ and they're used in competitions. Maybe a medical expert can correct me, but I don't see how attacking the trachea (or doing a smother choke) is inherently more dangerous than cutting off the blood flow to someone's brain.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> We regularly train air chokes in BJJ and they're used in competitions. Maybe a medical expert can correct me, but I don't see how attacking the trachea (or doing a smother choke) is inherently more dangerous than cutting off the blood flow to someone's brain.


Lies!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> We regularly train air chokes in BJJ and they're used in competitions. Maybe a medical expert can correct me, but I don't see how attacking the trachea (or doing a smother choke) is inherently more dangerous than cutting off the blood flow to someone's brain.


I doubt this, but, you can hold a blood choke for quite a long time, and he will be fine.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Put enough pressure to the trachea  and it will collapse creating irreversible damage.
 Blood chokes don't cut off all blood flow, it just slows blood flow causing a drop of pressure in the brain. Air chokes restrict oxygen from the lungs and take much longer as it is the same as holding your breath. Compression of the trachea may cause damage whereas compression of the carotid arteries will cause none if the choke is released before unconsciousness.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 2, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Lies!



Throat crush chokes are a thing. Sorry.

10 finger guillotine for example.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Throat crush chokes are a thing. Sorry.
> 
> 10 finger guillotine for example.


That is fine. Just don't expect sympathy from a judge.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 2, 2017)

anyhow. lets add some fun variables. Josh barnet famously choked a guy by direct pressure to the rib cage.

The chest choke.






There is alo a choke where you just seal the mouth and nose up with your body which we call the titty choke.
(sorry no video)


----------



## Brownielox (Jul 2, 2017)

Ohhhhhhhh....wow haha

So triangles and scissors would be considered blood chokes too, then?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 2, 2017)

Chokes may not directly cause death, but their use has led to the deaths of some, both air and blood. If you damage a person's airway with an air choke or a strike to the throat and they are unable to breathe, they may die even if you release the choke hold. Blood chokes have sometimes (rarely) led to the death of the person being choked.

The AMA believes blood chokes actually work by causing syncope, and syncope has led to stroke. There is additionally, always brain cell damage when a person loses consciousness in such a way, which can range from indetectible to loss of memory and other mental impairments. It's not something to play with.

FYI, I think a choke necessarily involves the neck. In cases where breathing is restricted in other ways, it is asphyxiation. For example, after 9/11, a mentally-ill man tried to gain access to the cabin of a plane. Fellow passengers subdued him and sat on his back to prevent him from getting up. This killed him by asphyxiation. They didn't choke his throat.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 2, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> Ohhhhhhhh....wow haha
> 
> So triangles and scissors would be considered blood chokes too, then?



yeah. i have put guys to sleep with triangles.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 4, 2017)

drop bear said:


> yeah. i have put guys to sleep with triangles.


Oh yeah? Well, I've put guys, and gals, to sleep with lectures. Top that.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 4, 2017)

JP3 said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I've put guys, and gals, to sleep with lectures. Top that.



Easy I have ....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 4, 2017)

drop bear said:


> There is alo a choke where you just seal the mouth and nose up with your body which we call the titty choke.
> (sorry no video)



To me that's always just been the fat guy smother choke. I've been on the receiving end of it twice... trying to breathe and sucking their rash guard into your mouth. Not pleasant.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 4, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> To me that's always just been the fat guy smother choke. I've been on the receiving end of it twice... trying to breathe and sucking their rash guard into your mouth. Not pleasant.


What little air, you do get, is not that good.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 5, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> What little air, you do get, is not that good.


Air? Swamp Gas is more like it.... Ugh.


----------

